# Pronto, c'è Paolo?



## gatogab

> Ola, ¿está Pablo? -> Pronto, c'è Paolo?


Este es un _'post'_ que se encuentra en otra hebra y del cual tengo mis dudas.
Sé que existen muchos modos hispanos para responder al teléfono, (si es que el ejemplo se refiere al telefono; lo supongo por ese _'pronto')._
Yo diría y digo: _'Aló, ¿está Pablo?'._
Podría decir: _Hola Pablo, ¿cómo estás?_ apenas conectado Pablo al teléfono.
Para mi, ese _'ola' _significa _'onda'_


> _"Onda su onda, il mare mi ha portato quì"_
> _Paolo Conte_


Hay una persona de Puebla (México) que responde asi: _'Hola, bueno, diga'_
¿Conocen otros modos menos o más barrocos para responder al teléfono?
Gracias.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Realmente no entendí muy bien qué es lo que querés saber. En la Argentina contestamos con un simple _hola_, no se usa para nada el _aló_. No creo que en ningún lado se conteste _Ola_ porque... bueno, no tendría el menor sentido.


----------



## JotaG

Yo he estudiado que en la península ibérica se contesta al teléfono con un ¿Diga?/ ¿Dígame?. Por lo que sé yo, la otra persona puede replicar algo como “Hola, está Paolo?”


----------



## MOMO2

JotaG said:


> Yo he estudiado que en la península ibérica se contesta al teléfono con un ¿Diga?/ ¿Dígame?. Por lo que sé yo, la otra persona puede replicar algo como “Hola, está Paolo?”


 
Yo confirmo que en la penísula Ibérica dicen "Diga/Dígame",
recuerdo que en la Argentina dicen "Hola"
en Paraguay tanto "Hola" como "Aló"

y me pregunto cómo pueda alguien alegar que otro conteste diciendo "Ola". Porque si dice "Ola" o si dice "Hola", la diferencia de sonido es tan mínima ...


----------



## Agró

MOMO2 said:


> Yo confirmo que en la penísula Ibérica dicen "Diga/Dígame",
> recuerdo que en la Argentina dicen "Hola"
> en Paraguay tanto "Hola" como "Aló"
> 
> y me pregunto cómo pueda alguien alegar que otro conteste diciendo "Ola". Porque si dice "Ola" o si dice "Hola", la diferencia de sonido es tan mínima ...



Mínima, no. Inexistente (la hache es muda).

En España levantamos el aparato o abrimos el móvil y decimos: "Diga/Dígame/Sí".
La persona que ha llamado (dependiendo del nivel de formalidad) dirá:
Hola/Buenos días/Buenas tardes/Buenas noches/Buenas... ¿está Fulano?


----------



## JotaG

Agró said:


> Mínima, no. Inexistente (la hache es muda).


 
Agró tiene razón. Ola y Hola son homófonos


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> y me pregunto cómo pueda alguien alegar que otro conteste diciendo "Ola". Porque si dice "Ola" o si dice "Hola", la diferencia de sonido es tan mínima ...


Buena observación.
Pero se debe escribir como se debe: hola para saludar, ola para el surf.


----------



## MOMO2

JotaG said:


> Agró tiene razón. Ola y Hola son homófonos


 
Pues no crea: no es igual el sonido de "hola" y "ola".

Si así fuera palabras como "zanahoria" o "almohada" se aguantarían perfectamente sin "h". ¿Para qué ponerles esa incómoda ahce por medio?


----------



## Agró

MOMO2 said:


> Pues no crea: no es igual el sonido de "hola" y "ola".
> 
> Si así fuera palabras como "zanahoria" o "almohada" se aguantarían perfectamente sin "h". ¿Para qué ponerles esa incómoda ahce por medio?


¿Podrías explicar, entonces, en qué consiste la diferencia? La hache en español es muda, excepto en el dígrafo -ch- /tʃ/ y algunos extranjerismos. Puede haber razones etimológicas para haber conservado la hache en esas palabras.


----------



## argentinodebsas

No sé de dónde viene la h en estos casos que citás. Pero mayormente se mantiene por cuestiones etimológicas y no modifica para nada la pronunciación de la palabra. Hay, sin embargo, un caso en el que la h adquiere un leve sonido, como indica la RAE:

"En las palabras que contienen los diptongos /ua/, /ue/, /ui/ en posición inicial o en posición interior a comienzo de sílaba, y que se escriben con _h_ antepuesta (_hua-,_ _hue-, hui-_), se suele pronunciar ante el diptongo un leve sonido consonántico cercano a una /g/: [guéso, guébo, pariguéla, desguesár] por _hueso, huevo, parihuela, deshuesar._ Esta pronunciación ha quedado, a veces, fijada en la escritura, y así, algunas palabras que comienzan por _hua-,_ _hue-_ o _hui-_ pueden escribirse también con _gua-,_ _güe-_ y_ güi-,_ como _huaca, huemul _o_ huipil, _escritas también_ guaca, güemul, güipil_. " _

Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Neuromante

Falta la semiconsonante "Hi" en palabras como "hierba" "hierro" Donde no es precisamente "leve"


----------



## JotaG

MOMO2 said:


> Pues no crea: no es igual el sonido de "hola" y "ola".
> 
> Si así fuera palabras como "zanahoria" o "almohada" se aguantarían perfectamente sin "h". ¿Para qué ponerles esa incómoda ahce por medio?


 
*Momo*, pienso que no será un problema si te pongo ejemplos de trascripción fonética:

Trascripcion fonética de _Hola_: ['ola] 
Trascripcion fonética de _Ola_: ['ola] 

Como puedes ver, la pronunciación es exactamente la misma. Yo estoy hablando de pronuncia estándar, claro que puede haber quien hable con una pronuncia no estándar. 

Con respecto a las palabras que pusiste como ejemplo, en ellas la hache es también muda:
Trascripcion fonética de Almohada: [almo'aða] 
Trascripcion fonética de Zanahoria: [θana'orja] 

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice *argentinodebsas* sobre las cuestiones etimológicas. El cambio/permanencia de la h es un problema conectado con la evolución de la lengua, de la grafía, etc. operado por el uso y los hablantes...


----------



## Neuromante

Otra excepción:

En palabras como "alhelí" sirve para separar sílabas, (Al-he-lí) al margen de que etimológicamente venga del árabe y corresponda a la "G" aspirada


----------



## Agró

*77. H muda*.- En la pronunciación correcta española, la _h_ no representa la aspiración laríngea que en otros idiomas le corresponde y que en determinados casos tuvo también, en otro tiempo, en nuestra lengua; la _h_ ortográfica es actualmente en nuestra escritura una letra muda sin ningún valor fónico: _hoja_ /'oχɐ/, _ahora_ /a'ora/, _alcohol_ /al'kol/, _huerta_ /'wertɐ/, _hueco_ /'weko/, _ahuecar_ /awe'kaɹ/, etc; la antigua aspiración aparece aún, sin embargo, en palabras como _humo_, _horno_, etc., en pronunciación dialectal.

Fuente: Tomás Navarro Tomás. _Manual de pronunciación española_, Madrid: C.S.I.C., 1982.

Neuromante, no estoy de acuerdo con la separación silábica que has propuesto para "alhelí". Para mí debería ser (teniendo en cuenta la fonética, no la grafía): a-le-lí.


----------



## Neuromante

Agró:
Es que la fonética correcta es Al-he-lí Por otro lado, la propuesta silábica que haces es A-lhe-lí, ya que la hache no deja de estar.


De todos modos, también ese señor, Tomás, dice que la hache es muda y pasa por alto la H en las semiconsonantes, donde sí se pronuncia: Hierba, hierro, etc. Así que siempre será cuestión de oído


----------



## Agró

Neuromante said:


> Agró:
> Es que la fonética correcta es Al-he-lí Por otro lado, la propuesta silábica que haces es A-lhe-lí, ya que la hache no deja de estar.
> 
> 
> De todos modos, también ese señor, Tomás, dice que la hache es muda y pasa por alto la H en las semiconsonantes, donde sí se pronuncia: Hierba, hierro, etc. Así que siempre será cuestión de oído



La transcripción fonética correcta es /ale'li/, si te refieres a eso.

La propuesta de división silábica que hago es a-lhe-lí (he omitido la hache porque no pinta nada, puesto que es muda).

En cuanto a las semiconsonantes, vuelvo a citar a ese señor:
49. I semiconsonante: ort. _i_, fon. /_j/_.- (...) En principio de sílaba la _i_ inicial de diptongo se pronuncia generalmente como consonante, no haciéndose, por consiguiente, diferencia ninguna, en cuanto al sonido inicial, entre _hierba _y _yegua_, _hierro _y _yeso_, _hiena _y _yema_, etc. Bajo la influencia de la escritura suele hacerse distinción, en pronunciación esmerada, entre dichas formas, diciendo _hierba_, _hierro_, _hiena_, con semiconsonante /j/, y _yeso_, _yegua_, _yema_, con consonante, /y/; pero lo corriente es pronunciar una verdadera consonante palatal en unos y otros casos.
(T. Navarro Tomás)
Como ves, ni se molesta en mencionar la presencia de la h ortogáfica.


----------



## Churchil

argentinodebsas said:


> "En las palabras que contienen los diptongos /ua/, /ue/, /ui/ en posición inicial o en posición interior a comienzo de sílaba, y que se escriben con _h_ antepuesta (_hua-,_ _hue-, hui-_), se suele pronunciar ante el diptongo un leve sonido consonántico cercano a una /g/: [guéso, guébo, pariguéla, desguesár] por _hueso, huevo, parihuela, deshuesar._ Esta pronunciación ha quedado, a veces, fijada en la escritura, y así, algunas palabras que comienzan por _hua-,_ _hue-_ o _hui-_ pueden escribirse también con _gua-,_ _güe-_ y_ güi-,_ como _huaca, huemul _o_ huipil, _escritas también_ *guaca, güemul, güipil*_. "



No te olvides de anglicismos como güisqui, de whisky.  

En cuanto a esa pronunciación, me parece que ese sonido parecido a la /g/ sólo se da al enlazarse con la anterior palabra de una frase si ésta lleva delante alguna consonante. A mí se me ocurre la "n".

Por ejemplo: "_Me pica *un huevo*_", aquí puede apreciarse ese sonido parecido a la /g/.

Pero, sin embargo: "_Me lo has puesto *a huevo*_", aquí con la apertura de la garganta precedente, ya que pronuncias una vocal "a" y no producirse la oclusión que conlleva la pronunciación de una n al final de sílaba, ese sonido se difumina. La diferencia que si que hay es que la "u" i la "i" en estos diptongos se pronunciarían de diferente manera por causa del diptongo (la "h" a efectos prácticos no tendría nada que ver con esta pronunciación), pasando a ser semiconsonantes /_w_/ (la *u*) e /_j_/ (la *i*).


----------



## honeyheart

Churchil said:


> Por ejemplo: "_Me pica *un huevo*_"




Che!, que hay chicas en el foro, no podías poner una frase menos ordinaria, tipo _"Me como un huevo frito"_?


----------



## floresta

Para Momo 2: Se debe decir "Para qué ponerle esa incómoda hache de por medio, o en el medio"


----------



## MOMO2

argentinodebsas said:


> No sé de dónde viene la h en estos casos que citás. Pero mayormente se mantiene por cuestiones etimológicas y no modifica para nada la pronunciación de la palabra. Hay, sin embargo, un caso en el que la h adquiere un leve sonido, como indica la RAE:
> 
> "En las palabras que contienen los diptongos /ua/, /ue/, /ui/ en posición inicial o en posición interior a comienzo de sílaba, y que se escriben con _h_ antepuesta (_hua-,_ _hue-, hui-_), se suele pronunciar ante el diptongo un leve sonido consonántico cercano a una /g/: [guéso, guébo, pariguéla, desguesár] por _hueso, huevo, parihuela, deshuesar._ Esta pronunciación ha quedado, a veces, fijada en la escritura, y así, algunas palabras que comienzan por _hua-,_ _hue-_ o _hui-_ pueden escribirse también con _gua-,_ _güe-_ y_ güi-,_ como _huaca, huemul _o_ huipil, _escritas también_ guaca, güemul, güipil_. "
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Si "zanahoria" se escribiera sin "h" se diría _zanáoria_, por ejemplo.
Y cuando se dice "Hola" la vocal "o" suena con más fuerza que en "ola".
Mi oído siempre lo percibió así, pero también puede ser una sensación mía equivocada.
Momo


----------



## Neuromante

Es un sensación tuya equivocada, sin lugar a dudas. En español la H no se pronuncia, salvo en muy escasos supuestos tipo "Hie..."


----------



## Agró

Neuromante said:


> Es un sensación tuya equivocada, sin lugar a dudas. En español la H no se pronuncia, salvo en muy escasos supuestos tipo "Hie..."



Neuromante. Ni siquiera entonces.
Me sorprende que sigas insistiendo con que la h- de "hierro" suena. A veces se oye algo parecido a /'yerro/, con /y/ palatal, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con la 'h', sino con la 'i'. ¿O acaso se pronuncia aspirada en Canarias? Si me confirmas que es así admitiré que la 'h' suena en algún caso; pero no tiene sentido, porque entonces debería pronunciarse aspirada toda 'h' inicial (hoy, hijo, hilo), y eso sí que no me lo creo.

Momo2. Por otro lado, 'zanahoria' y 'zanaoria' se pronuncian de la misma manera. El acento no "viaja" aunque suprimamos la "hache", y "hola" y "ola" se pronuncian exactamente igual.
Así la define el DRAE:
*h**.** 1.     * f. Novena letra del abecedario español, y octava del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es _hache._ En la lengua general no representa sonido alguno. Suele aspirarse en la dicción de algunas zonas españolas y americanas y en determinadas voces de origen extranjero.


----------



## Neuromante

No insinúo, afirmo.
Es la construcción H-I-E, que se usa para un sonido semiconsonante. Nada de hache aspirada, es un sonido entre la elle y la I. Esa hache forma parte de la representación escrita de ese sonido y no tiene nada que ver con que se trate de una hache a principio de palabra.


Por otra parte, que yo sepa, solo la aspiro en el nombre Sahara, con un sonido completamente distinto


----------



## abbott

gatogab said:


> Este es un _'post'_ que se encuentra en otra hebra y del cual tengo mis dudas.
> Sé que existen muchos modos hispanos para responder al teléfono, (si es que el ejemplo se refiere al telefono; lo supongo por ese _'pronto')._
> Yo diría y digo: _'Aló, ¿está Pablo?'._
> Podría decir: _Hola Pablo, ¿cómo estás?_ apenas conectado Pablo al teléfono.
> Para mi, ese _'ola' _significa _'onda'_
> 
> Hay una persona de Puebla (México) que responde asi: _'Hola, bueno, diga'_
> ¿Conocen otros modos menos o más barrocos para responder al teléfono?
> Gracias.


 En Mexico si quieres ser mas formal, dirias: "Casa de la familia Perez". "Despacho Aguirre". Mas común es lo que mencionas: "Hola, bueno, diga".
La palabra "Aló" cual tu usas, es una desviación o mutación de la palabra inglesa "Hello". En Estados Unidos se usa mucho por hispanos que al no poder pronunciar el JJJJ (sonido de la Hache en la misma palabra), simplemente dicen: "Elo" o "Aló". Este fenomeno se conoce como "Spanglish" y muchas de estas palabras mutantes se usan día con día como parte ya de la lengua hispana. Para mi es una aberración a nuestro lenguaje y no deberiamos usarlas.


----------



## Chilean_jime

Acá en Chile se dice Aló? aún así no es una mutación ni nada de la palabra "hello", ni siquiera Spanglish, dada la lejanía geográfica o muy poca influencia estadounidense. 
Aberración o no de nuestra lengua, mientras los hablantes usen este término seguirá vivo y siendo hablado.


----------



## 0scar

El aló viene del francés. Cuando se comenzó a difundir el teléfono las gente que podía pagarlo hablaba francés. El inglés comenzó después de 1950.


----------



## gatogab

Chilean_jime said:


> *Aberración o no de nuestra lengua, mientras los hablantes usen este término seguirá vivo y siendo hablado*.


Bienvenida Jime.
LLamé por telefono a mi padre y me preguntó: _'aló???'_
Yo le contesté: _'hola, soy tu hijo'_
Tampoco yo veo aberración en este modo de comunicar.
*Interesantes informaciones al respecto.*<==click.


----------



## Chilean_jime

gatogab said:


> Bienvenida Jime.
> LLamé por telefono a mi padre y me preguntó: _'aló???'_
> Yo le contesté: _'hola, soy tu hijo'_
> Tampoco yo veo aberración en este modo de comunicar.


Hola Gatogab

gracias por la bienvenida y sí definitivamente comparto tu opinión


----------



## neutrino2

MOMO2 said:


> Si "zanahoria" se escribiera sin "h" se diría _zanáoria_, por ejemplo.



No es cierto. Se diría igual, _zanaória_, porque "a" y "o" son dos vocales fuertes y no forman diptongo.


----------



## gatogab

neutrino2 said:


> *No es cierto.* Se diría igual, _zanaória_, porque "a" y "o" son dos vocales fuertes y no forman diptongo.


 *No es cierto*, ¿es decir, *incierto?*


----------



## neutrino2

gatogab said:


> *No es cierto*, ¿es decir, *incierto?*


 
No, es decir, *no es verdad*.


----------

